# Lighting reference



## z06dustin (Oct 9, 2009)

Does anyone have the new Electrical Reference by PPI that they'd be willing to share the lighting portion out of? Or any condensed lighting reference at all? I'm using an old one, and I don't have anything... except for the IESNA lighting handbook, and that thing is massive / hard to use. I don't use lighting at all in my daily work so all of the calcs are foreign to me. PM me for my email address if you have anything, thanks!

Dustin


----------



## Flyer_PE (Oct 9, 2009)

I don't have anything that isn't subject to copyright. If you can lay hands on one, the Standard Handbook for Electrical Engineers (I have the 15th edition) has a pretty good chapter on illumination. It's not a cheap book so you may want to try and borrow one for the exam.


----------



## z06dustin (Oct 9, 2009)

Flyer_PE said:


> I don't have anything that isn't subject to copyright. If you can lay hands on one, the Standard Handbook for Electrical Engineers (I have the 15th edition) has a pretty good chapter on illumination. It's not a cheap book so you may want to try and borrow one for the exam.


excellent thank you sir. my alma mater has an online copy with free access. i'll just print that chapter out.

thanks again.


----------



## nmh0408 (Oct 10, 2009)

z06dustin said:


> excellent thank you sir. my alma mater has an online copy with free access. i'll just print that chapter out.
> thanks again.



I do have Camara's latest edition, if you want i can email you copies of the illumination chapter.


----------



## Dark Knight (Oct 10, 2009)

Try to find the Yarbough's PE Study Book. It has a section about lighting.


----------



## bobbytroopa (Oct 12, 2009)

Dark Knight said:


> Try to find the Yarbough's PE Study Book. It has a section about lighting.
> 
> [/qu
> 
> In the crouse hinds lighting catalog, there is a full section in it on how to do point to point lighting. You can go to their website and print it.


----------



## Jiggalolo (Jan 14, 2010)

Dark Knight said:


> Try to find the Yarbough's PE Study Book. It has a section about lighting.


I'd agree, Yarbough's text is an excellent resource for lighting. I think its more practical than Camara's latest edition.


----------

